# SUNROOF/MOONROOF IN IMPALAS



## lone star

so what are you guys doing when you put a roof in an impala for the headliner, or any car that has the rods in the headliner vs a headliner board??? i have a 62 and thinking about putting a 44 in it...want to do it myself.


----------



## Skim

its in bretts northeast moonroof topic in bodywork paint forum. glued and stretched mayne.


----------



## lone star

TTT


----------



## 63lowlow

ttt I wanna know too.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:naughty:


----------



## HMART1970

lone star said:


> so what are you guys doing when you put a roof in an impala for the headliner, or any car that has the rods in the headliner vs a headliner board??? i have a 62 and thinking about putting a 44 in it...want to do it myself.


I wanted the OG look so kept the back rods.


----------



## 63lowlow

post pics


----------



## BIGJOE619




----------



## jbrazy

TTT! Any pics with the rods kept in the back. I want the OG look.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

BIGJOE619 said:


> View attachment 573436


what size is that??


----------



## BIGJOE619

42in


----------



## lone star

Anymore, anyone else??


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## 63lowlow

@dropitlow what is that moonroof out of?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Who needs a.....42 inch sunroof


----------



## brett

cut down two rods and attatch to rear of sunroof tub , stretch/glue the rest


----------



## six4impala

i have a 42 in sunroof in my 64 impala. but the seal around the glass it rip can i re place that in if so were can i get the seal that goes arounds the glass


----------



## lone star

Anymore pics of headliners, gettin my pistol loaded to blow some brains


----------



## vouges17




----------



## MOSTHATED CC

I actually like the headliner without the rods


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

vouges17 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie

TTT been wondering about this for a minute!!!


----------



## divine69impala




----------



## divine69impala

divine69impala said:


>


This is mine that I did oon my own.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

show off


----------



## divine69impala

lone star said:


> show off


Im proud of it, not perfect. Not bad for 100 bucks you have to agree.


----------



## lone star

come do mine.....


----------



## rlowrod

from before top was repainted


----------



## divine69impala

lone star said:


> come do mine.....


Pay for my flight and im there!


----------



## lone star

Ttt gettin closer


----------



## lone star

Done. backyard.


----------



## implala66

implala66 said:


> someting like this......................


TTT


----------



## SP69

Anyone know what kind of sunroof/moon roof I can put on my 69 custom impala with a vinyl top ? From what kind of car and year?


----------



## divine69impala

SP69 said:


> Anyone know what kind of sunroof/moon roof I can put on my 69 custom impala with a vinyl top ? From what kind of car and year?


scroll up... mine is a 44 came from like a 80 something towncar I believe. Dont even try to find one at a yard, you have to be there everyday to ever run across one.


----------



## SP69

Looks good. 44 inch sunroof right? Maybe I'll look on Craig's or eBay for one. Thanks. Would you happen to have any step by step pics on how to install would you?


----------



## SP69

What do you think about a 90s Cadillac sunroof? Too big?


----------



## fesboogie

TTT


----------



## divine69impala

SP69 said:


> What do you think about a 90s Cadillac sunroof? Too big?


Too small and its gay!. No smaller than a 42 inch from a 70s lincoln continental.


----------



## SP69

1991 Cadillac Fleetwood to be exact? Still gay and small?


----------



## divine69impala

SP69 said:


> 1991 Cadillac Fleetwood to be exact? Still gay and small?


Yes I believe those are 38 inches if I am not mistaken.


----------



## SP69

Cool thanks bro. If its not 44 and bigger I'm looking for a 1985 towncar


----------



## Low49mercs

call sunroof performance of LA they can help you out. They have been doing it in south gate for 25 years now. 323-564-5019 ask for Cruz or Eddie. They also carry any needed parts for 44 or 42 moon roofs.


----------



## Mr. B

I just bought a 44 for my 64 thanks for ideas.


----------



## lone star

DONT DO IT,


----------



## divine69impala

lone star said:


> DONT DO IT,


Why??


----------



## lone star

divine69impala said:


> Why??


They are nice. I wouldnt do it again.


----------



## divine69impala

lone star said:


> They are nice. I wouldnt do it again.


You really didnt have time to enjoy it.


----------



## Mr. B

I just ordered seals from Eddie, thanks for the info. 
My 64 will be my daily driver so I'll get plent of time to enjoy it.


----------

